# 16 yr old kitty kidney failure diagnosis



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

My most "tried and true" companion kitty who has been attached to me and lived longer than any other pet (I'm 60 and have had a few!) has been diagnosed with kidney failure and given a few weeks to months by a vet.:Bawling:
My kitty Mythos, got to be skin and bones but I started giving him pate-ground cat food with lots of water and he's gained a pound in a week. He's only eating a portion of food but he's drinking soupy broth all day now and rehydrating nicely.
One person I contacted had a "miracle" giving a kidney-failure 13 yr old dog turkey baby food! He started eating like no tomorrow after becoming all bones puking and diarrhea and all that. He gained his weight back and is acting "normal for an old dog" 6 months later!
I researched a supplement that is spendy but has 100 testimonials that old cats lived longer or are still living and acting normal again-- and tests came out better,months later, astonishing vets.It's a couple of drops a day thing I ordered. So I thought I'd report as to my boy's progress or not here. I know there are a lot of home-made or alternative ways-to-go that Often help!
If anyone has had kidney-failure miracles I'd love to hear about it. "It ain't over til it's over!!!!!" Thank you for your compassion and support!:thumb:


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't have any miracle stories to tell, but would like to add that in addition to catering to their appetite and keeping them hydrated, avoid stress! Keep things as low key and routine as possible. I've personally seen a couple of them go rapidly downhill after a stress. One was my mom's cat. The cat stopped bathing herself so my mom gave her a bath. Did as gently as possible, warm water, warm woodstove after, lots of cuddling, but it sent the cat into a death spiral.

I wish the best of luck to you and if your stuff works, would like to hear more about it. I'm sure I have not seen my last kidney failure cat, unfortunately.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I know when you have a sick animal, especially one that has been with you for so long, it's hard... I have old kitties and my biggest problem with them after 15 yrs. is thyroid cancer. But for urinary problems I make a tea of slippery elm and mix it with either a homemade fish broth or meat broth. No dry food or commercial can food. Baby food or blended homemade food. No salt. A dear friend from England who long ago passed away believed a broth made from chayote squash was helpful for her little mini pinchers who had kidney problems. I hope more people respond with other suggestions.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

There's a feline kidney failure support and advice group on the Yahoo system that's quite good. A very common therapy is to give subcutaneous fluids (like Normosol or saline solution) through a needle inserted into the loose skin on the kitty's back-shoulder area. It'd be too expensive to have a vet do it, usually several times a week, but many owners can do it on their own. Be sure to look for the supplies online, many vets will charge a huge markup if you buy from them, although that's a good way to see if your kitty will cooperate with the process of getting a needle stick and sitting still for 5 minutes or so for it to feed into them. Potassium supplements are usually a good idea; a small dose of aluminum hydroxide powder, available from some compounding pharmacies, sprinkled onto food can help block absorption of phosphorus, usually a major contributing factor to further kidney function loss. Good luck with your buddy; btdt, my greatest cat kept going in fairly happy condition for a couple years with all those various home therapies after she had her blood tests show up with really bad "numbers"... high BUN and creatine if I recall correctly.


----------



## badlander (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear that your friend is having these health problems. We had a lovely cat in her late teens that suddenly developed terrible labs. Everything pointed to kidney failure. At the same time she began scratching at a 'hot spot' on her face until she was raw and bleeding. The problem was a bad tooth of all things. We had the tooth pulled and her labs settled down and her health improved. She lived to be 19 and passed away from either a heart attack or stroke.

It might be worth a try if she will let you to get a look in her mouth and make sure none of her teeth have gone bad or see if she has an infection of some sort. We also had a 10 year old dog who suddenly developed early kidney and liver failure from infected teeth. She was put on a course of antibiotics, the teeth were pulled and her labs improved.

Infections can cause a pet with age related health problems to be pushed 'over the edge' . The problem can balance out if the infection is cleared up.


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Our first cat developed kidney failure at 18, the vet gave her weeks to live. We began giving her sub q fluids several times a week, feeding her watered down AD (prescription hi cal food) and baby food. She lived another 18 months and lived well, just going downhill in the last couple of weeks. Toward the end we fed her anything she would eat, changing it up seemed to keep her interested.

Good luck with your boy, I hope he does well!


----------



## Dazlin (Nov 26, 2007)

My male cat was diagnosed with kidney crystals. Vet said, sooo many, they lit up like glitter. Sharp, and painful type. He switched Kitty to a kidney food. Royal Canin, and purina wet, Their both called UD diet. Rediculously expensive! But he's free of crystals. My only complaint...seems Kitty is either obsessed with this food, or ALWAYS hungry! He never stops meowing for food, ALL DAY! He's already overweight, 16 lbs. so I can't increase intake. I wish there was someting else to give because this food is way expensive. Please let me know if any of you have suggestions. Vet said, he has to stay on this food for the rest of his life!


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

I am going through this now with my 18 year old Maine ****. He has FIV, hyperthyroid and now CKF. He is losing weight now but can still jump up to the couch. I make him the cat food soup 4 x a day. Recently he loves Fancy Feast Souffles. I have a wonderful vet that has been seeing him every 4 months since he is on the thyroid meds. So hard when you have had them so long . We can only do our best.


----------



## Sensiblefarmer (Apr 24, 2014)

Rather than relying on any advice from an online forum, especially for who-knows-what type of recommended concoctions, you really need to be speaking to your veterinarian, who knows much more about the specifics of your cat's condition, blood and urine values, etc than we could ever hope to, or that you probably even have. If you are not getting the answers there, then find a new veterinarian. Someone else's cat's condition and situation may not be the same as yours, and you don't want to do anything that may cause more harm than good, simply because a well meaning typist on the internet said that it worked for her cat.

Renal failure can present in two ways, chronic or acute, from any number of causes. I'm guessing by the prognosis that you were given, your cat's was acute. Chronic can often be treated for months or even over a year by regular subq fluids, as others have suggested. A lot of it depends on how long he's had it, and other issues which again, your veterinarian knows from the lab results. I'm sure that he would have recommended regular subq fluids if it were a good option, at home or at the office, depending on your ability to restrain your cat and administer them. Talk to your veterinarian about it before taking anyone's speculation online about what can or can't be done. Kidney failure is common in cats, and often clients who cannot administer subq fluids themselves at home can arrange to do it every few days or week at the office, depending on the need. Many veterinarians arrange a fee for this that does not include charging for a full office visit each time, again, depending on the circumstances.

You may have been overwhelmed at the time of the diagnosis, and not able to concentrate or take in all that was said. Talk to your veterinarian again and see if there are any options, or at least so that you understand all of them. Do not give your cat anything, including a new diet, without talking to your veterinarian. Again, the take home message if you still have questions is, talk to your veterinarian.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

First my cat is doing fine and his personality is totally normal although he's thin. He was a wiry cat his whole life so at this time he's just a couple of pounds under his normal weight. Bony still, but not that awful caved in look of April.

Thankyou So much to everyone that read and understood my post-as per those that knew I was under full vet care and wanted to hear Experiences. I knew exactly what my options were after over an hour at the vet and had already chosen the Only choice for This particular cat. I wanted to hear Experiences out of curiosity,and for moral support and so many of you gave me yours and I really appreciate that!!!! My choice was diet and supplements so he could die on his own terms naturally and not an impossible sub q because of his attitude/temperment(although I'm so glad it worked for some of you!).

stillhere I hear ya! My cat is totally happy eating canned salmon 3 or 4 times a day with lots of broth and a powder probiotic for kidney-problem cats sprinkled on top.The powder seems to stop him gagging. I tried a lot of foods with added water and I'm delighted he chose an oily one. The vet said tuna-with-oil and that was 100% NO GO but the salmon worked! He gets senior cat vits in a chew and eats some regular cat treats and a joint suppliment too-all Ok'd by the vet.

So my cat who still had all his determination (wasn't giving up or acting like he was at death's door) is going to hang around awhile! Now that I know I am doing my best for him (mostly he needed more liquids and wasn't drinking plain water) I'll let him go when he lets me know! I've had other pets pass on and when they are really Ready to die we can always tell,can't we. THANK YOU all again!
PS to badlander-his teeth were checked in the comprehensive in April and found to be very good for his age with no infections. Great thought for someone else reading tho-!!! thank you!


----------



## stillhere (May 28, 2007)

Oh good. My guy is still doing well with his routine. I could never do sub-Q fluids with this guy. I have done it with my calmer cats. You know your cat better than any one.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

We are going through the same thing with one of our old boys. Initially we thought it was stomatitis because he couldn't eat anything without howling and running from his food. And we tried everything to make food palatable for his sensitive mouth. Finally we agreed to let the vet pull his teeth to end the problem since he'd dropped so much weight by not eating much. When he went in they ran his bloodwork and discovered he was in kidney failure and that was causing the stomatitis. He was given about 24 hours to live and stayed at the vet's to get hydrated and to be monitored. Now he's two weeks out from that, at home, putting on weight and back to his old self (just thinner). He is getting meds and sub Q fluids (he HATES it if he notices it but he has such an appetite now we just stick him while he's eating and he doesn't flinch). His coat is shiny again and he's out looking for things to kill in the yard. Not sure how much time we have with him but the day he went to the vet he was limp behind our bedroom door so getting a little more time with him and allowing him to be himself up until the end is important. All the best to you and your guy.


----------



## Melesine (Jan 17, 2012)

> My male cat was diagnosed with kidney crystals. Vet said, sooo many, they lit up like glitter. Sharp, and painful type. He switched Kitty to a kidney food. Royal Canin, and purina wet, Their both called UD diet. Rediculously expensive! But he's free of crystals. My only complaint...seems Kitty is either obsessed with this food, or ALWAYS hungry! He never stops meowing for food, ALL DAY! He's already overweight, 16 lbs. so I can't increase intake. I wish there was someting else to give because this food is way expensive. Please let me know if any of you have suggestions. Vet said, he has to stay on this food for the rest of his life!



Did they determine what caused the crystals in the first place? Was it actually a bladder infection? Was the cat on an all dry food diet prior to getting the crystals? IME vets like to get pets on the rx food for life anytime there are crystals. If they were caused by a bladder infection that was since cured with antibiotics there is no need for a cat to be on this rx food for life. If it was caused by a dry food diet (the most common reason other than bladder infection) then the cure is to get them on an all wet diet. It doesn't need to be the rx stuff. The ingredients in the rx food is all carbs and not healthy. Have you read what's in that food? 

Brewers Rice, Corn Starch, Pork Fat, Dried Egg Product, Powdered Cellulose, Chicken Liver Flavor, Flaxseed, Lactic Acid, Potassium Citrate, Soybean Oil, Calcium Carbonate, L-Lysine, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Dried Beet Pulp, L-Threonine, Taurine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), L-Carnitine, L-Tryptophan, Mixed Tocopherols for freshness, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Natural Flavors.

I'd be constantly starving too if that's what I was eating. It's all starch. Rice, cornstarch and cellulose with a little fat and egg. 

I had a dog put on it once and he got so fat. I switched him to prey model raw, and it's been almost 10 years and he has never had a stone issue again. One of my cats had stones caused by a bladder infection ( I was feeding dry food to them at the time) which was diagnosed by culture and cured with antibiotics. The vet wanted him on the rx food for life too. I switched the cats to a combination of raw food and grain free canned food and we haven't had a recurrence since then. 

Kidney disease is becoming a real problem with cats due to the kidney cells used in the production of cat vaccinations.


----------



## DEKE01 (Jul 17, 2013)

When I was 4 years old, my Dad brought home his mother's kitten, a crazy wild 6 month old female Siamese that had clawed, bit, and terrorized Grandma. It became Dad's cat and I was terrified of that evil demon. My dad would make it chase me down the hall. It would hide under my bed and attack me when I made the bed before going to school. Sometimes I would stand on my bed with bleeding ankles and yell for help because the cat was being so vicious.

Ten years later, my dad passed over and the cat took up with my older brother. The cat still hated me but I stood on the bed yelling for help a little less often. 

At 15 years, the cat was diagnosed with kidney disease and I didn't care one bit. The vet said she was doing fine considering how deteriorated her kidneys were, but that she wouldn't make it longer than 6 months. He suggested several things we could do to/for her, but we decided not to put her thru the pain. My bro moved away then and the cat began to mellow just a bit. She would still walk up and down the piano keys at 5AM demanding to be fed, but she attacked me less often. 

Three years later, the cat at 18, Mom was leaving the old homestead and asked me to take the cat to college. I did so and took her to another vet, where she was given 6 months. We finally had a meeting of the minds and she became my cat. She slept with me and hardly ever left my side if I was at home.

A year later, at 19, she was given her routine 6 months to live by the same vet.

At 21, she started going to another vet with some regularity because of other problems. The vet swore she had no kidneys left but upon hearing her story, was afraid to make any predictions. She lived to be 22, 7 years beyond her original 6 month prognosis, with only rare medications, no intravenous fluids, no dialysis. I cried like a baby when she died. Best cat ever.


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Please don't rule out sub q fluids. BTDT, when kitty gets icky, fluids can be a. life prolonging help. If kitty feels really icky, they can usually be given even if on a good day, kitty wouldn't cooperate. Warming the fluids help. Within minutes, the change can be awesome. Just know how to do it before the stress hits. It may just be an option to keep in mind.
I have had cats live way beyond the prognosis. As your research is showing, there are ways to treat. My vets know I will research a subject well. Most are happy to hear of any other options to be tried. They are open minded enough to know that sometimes they don't have all the answers. Most of them will try homepathic treatment along with the allopathic. 
Your kitty is lucky to be loved


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

OP here again! My cat is acting the same as always personality-wise and maintaining his strength and attitude; despite being on the bony side, and he sure is better than when we visited the vet. So far drinking canned salmon broth/ soup several times a day,as well as other food, and having supplements IS maintaining him. 

It's so great so many people are pitching in Here. To have other kitty parents talk certainly helps the "alone-with-a-problem" feeling go away.

Thank you for your great story DEKI01...that IS the way it goes sometimes. Humans,not even Vets,can always know what is in store for an animal! Some cats are Pure determination and things are Going to be Their way.:thumb:


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

OP here. My kitty is still the same! Over the summer he had a couple of "bad times" when he stopped drinking his broths for a couple of days but he recovered.YES at least having some sub-q on hand for an emergency may have been smarter on my part but he's never been sick enough to Not tear me apart,do backflips biting,etc. Not yet. I'd have to bind him like a mummy to do it. The professional vet aides couldn't even take his blood. They had to knock him out with gas to do it. I thought the 100 degree heat here would just melt him away but I guess he got "heat therapy" out of it! (We can't keep him in the house all the time;he just does Not Tolerate that and wigs out). Still boney and still has his attitude. 
I got 2 supplements on amazon;a probiotic and nutrient powder(to spinkle on his broth and also some renal support cat treats that he loves. He was eating canned salmon with extra water for 2 months and the oils helped fill him out but he finally got finicky again,sigh. I just keep offering him broth variations until he wants one. Some of the things that work for him are chopped up rare chicken(I half bake it and add water after) or ground turkey boiled in water. Other times it's canned cat food with water. The Vet says "anything he'll take" is fine. He's always kept eating some of his life long dry science diet too;but it doesn't help his weight.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Glad to hear you're still enjoying your old kitty's sassy attitude. I been wondering about you two. 

Would you care to give the name of the renal treats? I have a old one that might enjoy/benefit from these.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm glad to have recommendations - our Oriental Shorthair was sick last month with UTI/kidney issues, we almost lost her. She responded well to antibiotics and seems just great now, but I'm interested in what to feed her to keep her healthy and avoid more problems. She does get some canned cat food with her dry now.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I wish I had seen this kind of info a year ago. My sister lost her companion of 16 years after a bout of kidney failure. Her vet bills were more than her doctor bills in the final months of kitty's life. 
Vets don't always know everything. I'm glad this is working out for the op.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Danaus29 said:


> I wish I had seen this kind of info a year ago. My sister lost her companion of 16 years after a bout of kidney failure. Her vet bills were more than her doctor bills in the final months of kitty's life.
> Vets don't always know everything. I'm glad this is working out for the op.


I'm so sorry your sister didn't try "everything" but it's true of people too. The world of "alternatives" is huge these days with a lot of history that can be studied. I've used herbs and supplements to heal myself OR ward off symptoms-like arthritis- since I was 30 years old (60 now)and a doctor's therapy did permanent damage to my sinuses when I had hay fever back then(so I got MAD at allopathic doctors!!!). There are a lot of choices "out there" for humans as well as pets and we just have to use our own common sense to weed out quackery from good solid information after we research.I just go with "majority rules" when I want to try something.Then we have to use ourselves as experiments and try to find out what works for US. Not all pets or humans have the same good results BUT there are many things to TRY! 
My vet is not greedy and when I said I couldn't do sub-q his assistant gave me some guidelines like "lots of oils and fluids" and the Vet said "anything he'd take" was OK to try FOR HIS particular condition. 
I hope by now your sister has a new best companion kitty! So many cats don't get this and if they do, expenses are impossible for some of us. Keep your ears open and remember if you somehow help just one other person keep a kitty alive you've done something wonderful.
Thank you for your post. It gives me hope that my starting it Will help someone else in time. OP
PS-although jaded against doctors I DO reasonable things like blood tests and procedures that I Know need to be done for someone my age. But over the years I've saved myself hospital stays and many doctor visits by getting educated on alternatives that healed me Quick! I guess this human part ought to be a different thread but my stories are way too long so I tied my thoughts into my kitty thread. Thanks for your indulgence everyone! ! :kissy: :grouphug:


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thank you for your kind thoughts for my sister. She has 2 new friends now. I'm planning on getting a t-shirt for her for Christmas that says "one cat short of a crazy cat lady".

And I hear you about not trusting doctors. Like you I have good reason for the distrust. Same goes with some vets. I wish they would simply admit when something ISN'T within their realm of knowledge.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

OP here,just giving another update. With the help of alternatives ONLY my cat is still with me. He's had a few "off" spells but cats do that anyway when they get old! Besides offering him extra broth a couple of times a day the aventiKS powder I give him in it,seems to be keeping him alive(I found it on amazon....look at those reviews!) The weeks to months vet diagnosis is now a LOT of months! His personality has never changed. I'm totally confident now that he's not "going" until HE is ready. He'll be 17 in a couple of months. Sure love my 'good old boy'....ha!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

beegrowing, I was thinking about your old kitty but was afraid to ask. Glad to hear he is still with you. My old three legged, one eyed old guy is still here too. I fix boiled chicken and other foods for him. Also get a plain yogurt and give him a little off and on.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi light rain! hugs!
I never even Thought of yogurt...live enzyme yogurt is probably great!...it's not like "clogging" "dairy products" is it? My cat loves dairy and I've found non harmful cheese treats but any sort of milk--even skim-- makes him puke!(only tried it once!!!!) Thank you for the idea! Anything I can get into him that's wet I know is a good thing to try! He still wants the dry food the other cats get! Mine does drink water as well though,unlike some cats,He needs a clean special dish for everything he's gotten so picky but he does drink,thank goodness!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

beegrowing, he may throw up yogurt also. A mother and 2 daughters that I have can't have milk in any form. They do the same thing as your old kitty. 

I understand about the pickiness part. One day canned cat food is fine, then the next day, no way. That's where chicken/chicken broth, cooked beef liver, cooked beef or fish. If the water dish gets a speck of something in it the felines sit in front of it and stare until I resolve the problem... :facepalm: 

BTW, Happy New Year!


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

My older kitty just turned 16 last month. She lays around more than she used to, but other than that so far so good. A few years ago she was kept throwing up her food, so I switched to a grain free dry food, and used friskies as a topper. She gained a little weight (which she needed to do) and has been fine since. She is a sweetie and has trained lots of foster dogs to be nice to kitties.


----------



## LauraD (May 25, 2014)

My cat started losing weight at age 13-14. Got to be where she was WAY too skinny - I could feel the spinous process on every one of her vertebrae when petting her!

I had the vet look at her & he ran some labs. The only thing that was off was the kidney function lab (I don't remember the name), which was only slightly off. The vet & I decided to treat her for kidney failure & see what happened. We switched her to a prescription kidney diet for cats (I think it was Royal Canin brand). Within 6 months she was back to full weight. She never showed any signs of kidney problems again.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

beegrowing said:


> OP here,just giving another update. With the help of alternatives ONLY my cat is still with me. He's had a few "off" spells but cats do that anyway when they get old! Besides offering him extra broth a couple of times a day the aventiKS powder I give him in it,seems to be keeping him alive(I found it on amazon....look at those reviews!) The weeks to months vet diagnosis is now a LOT of months! His personality has never changed. I'm totally confident now that he's not "going" until HE is ready. He'll be 17 in a couple of months. Sure love my 'good old boy'....ha!


It's been a Year and my kitty is over 17 and still doing Fine!!!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you for sharing the good news! My old one is still with us and he got to go outside and lay on the concrete pad in the sun for awhile. When I get up in the am and he hears my voice he is most adamant that his meal should come first... )


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Thanks for the updates, I have wondered, too. When it comes to probiotics I found some really potent ones at www.vitacost.com. my dog gets 2 a day. The "pet" ones were expensive and did not have the numbers or spectrum that I found in the human probiotic. Wish I had thought of it soonet, duh!


----------



## aoconnor1 (Jun 19, 2014)

tab said:


> Thanks for the updates, I have wondered, too. When it comes to probiotics I found some really potent ones at www.vitacost.com. my dog gets 2 a day. The "pet" ones were expensive and did not have the numbers or spectrum that I found in the human probiotic. Wish I had thought of it soonet, duh!


Which one do you use? Looking at the site, there seem to be several different ones...


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Sorry it took so long to reply, not spending much time on inside stuff! I buy the Vitacost 10-20. It has many of the specific strains that appear to be in the "pet" products. Much more potent, too. Since much of the probiotic doesn't make it through the stomach acid, it seems like a good idea. For 200 capsules that can be sprinkled on food, I pay less than a 30 day supply that I got from the vet.


----------



## beegrowing (Apr 1, 2014)

I haven't been on the forum in ages but wanted to post in this thread I started, case anyone who was so kind to me is still here reading.

Today,Feb 22,2016, my best-buddy ever kitty of 17 years finally had to be put to sleep. I'm sad and emotionally exhausted from on and off tears, but really OK. He gave me 2 "extra" years to be ready to let him go,;so much more than any pet has ever done for me and so much more than the vet or staff even considered as possible. He finally changed this last week,and lost his determination,lost his balance, and stopped eating/drinking his broths and didn't come out of his bed. Ever the good kitty he let me Know it was Time and not just an "off" spell. He did his life his way,the tough little guy. I was honored to be his chosen "mom"(he chose me at a humane society with eye contact he wouldn't break even after I pulled him out of the cage to "test" holding him). He'll still be with me,his spirit on our property,and I believe if I get another new(we have two still) cat some day,he'll guide me to the right one!


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry. We lost our 17 year old kitty in November (she had kidney failure and hyperthyroid for about a year before she died). I still miss her.
17 years old sounds like a lot, but it is never enough.
Your kitty was very lucky to have you.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You really went to the wall for your kitty. We have a 14.5 year old dog who is showing signs of age. I, too, use &#8220;alternative&#8221; medicine for him. He is fed raw and given a vitamin C supplement. You give me hope in keeping him with us for a long time.

May Kitty rest in peace.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Beegrowing, you have my sympathy and a big but gentle hug. I know what you are going through right now. Time will lessen the sadness and illuminate the good memories. Maybe it is naÃ¯ve but I too hope that we'll all see our old buddies again on a brighter day...


----------



## dorner (Oct 30, 2012)

Beegrowing, I am so very sorry about your furbaby. My husband and I have furbaby-cats. They are my babies. You can never replace an animal, you just open your heart up to love another one. I believe this is the greatest honor you can bestow on your furbaby that has passed, is to love and care for another animal. You will know when the time is right. My furbabies and I send you lots of furhugs to ease your sorrow.


----------

